# hedgehog signature pics



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

How do I make this pics I see at the bottom of all the posts. The pics, not the time line.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

There's a few ways to do it. The easiest (AND CUTEST, imo) way to do it is with http://www.mybannermaker.com/  You can also use photobucket for pictures you've already shrunken down and stuff. After you make it, put it on your signature


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

On mybannermaker.com after you make the pictures, make sure you pick the Forum banner code when you save. Then on here, go to "user control panel" click the "profile" tab, then "signature" and paste the code from the banner website  Click preview to see how it will look, and if you like it.


----------

